

White House Asks China to Stop Hacking, "What Hacking?" Says China - setrofim_
http://thebrief.io/news/white-house-asks-china-to-stop-hacking-what-hacking-says-china

======
michaelpinto
That's an invitation to hack back, assuming that it isn't already happening.

